# CaseLabs MAGNUM M8K



## kier (Mar 18, 2012)

Today the start of a new build with a super case: the CaseLabs Magnum M8 Labs

 Sponsored by...... CaseLabs, Lamptron, Highflow, Coolermaster and EKWB





















First my thanks goes out to Jim (CaseLabs) for providing this beautiful case
Received this beautiful gift on my birthday












Offcourse unwrapping it right away
















Once out of the box


























One of the finest cases I've ever seen, quality is superb
















And with an XL window on the right side











And also on the left side






After admiring the outside for some time, the inside 






With 3 HDD cages






Attached with screws and rubbers






Pins to hold everything in place






With two vertical accessory mounts
















Once everything is removed there is a lot of space for a nice WC setup











Other side also perfect quality






Place at the bottom for a 360 radiator






Passages for tubes and / or wiring











8 Slots is enough






And enough space for various purposes






Also with a Horizontal Accessory Mount






And included 2x Lamptron switches which also perfectly finished






Already sleeved






The windows also very nice and simple mounted






Nothing pasted or with bent strips, but with nuts






So always easy to exchange if necessary. After damage or any other acrylic color replacing. Clamping mechanism is also well thought
















This is also applied to the front and top panel, which is also removable











Space for 3x 120mm fans






But that's not all. There was another package











Quickly unwrapping it again






And it is the extended pedestal, for all your radiators and other stuff
















At the back holes for 2x 140mm fan











So much space inside, but I choose for a bracket for 2x 360 radiator






The front also has a removable panel. Always nice to mod






So the extended pedastal. Lots of extra space, a real nice addition






Once installed everything, I was shocked






Really big





















Some more pictures of the beautiful extra addition


























So a new build with a superb case from:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 18, 2012)

do you ever rest?


----------



## kier (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol, yeh once a year...but I dont like to sit still


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 18, 2012)

Great set of pictures, the M8 has been my dream case since it was released, and I'm glad it's starting to get some good coverage.


----------



## kier (Mar 18, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Great set of pictures, the M8 has been my dream case since it was released, and I'm glad it's starting to get some good coverage.



Thanks 





Before we even get to modding, an overview of all the accessories

One Standard HDD Cage is coming with the case











Ordered two more 






As I mentioned earlier comes with rubber bands for installing at the front with screws






With gaskets and mounting bolts for the HDDs
















The SSD Mounting Kit 






Two Vertical Accessory Mount











And the Horizontal Accessory Mount











These will be very useful






A PSU Support Bracket For heavy powersupplies






A lot of Flex-Bay Device Mount 






Two x 360 Radiator Side Mount For in the pedestal






And a Bottom Accessory Mount











To replace the standard bottom covers, consists of three sizes (picture is the longest)
A few HDD Opening Cover Plates Replacement cover plates for the HDD openings on the PSU side






A Large Attachment Plate for various purposes such as installing reservoirs or miscellaneous
















And finally, all the spare parts comes with the case
















Of course I also had time to do some modding. A little teaser


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 20, 2012)

Looking forward to this build Sub'ed!


----------



## N-Gen (Mar 20, 2012)

Damn didn't know about this case, looks epic even in stock form. Looking forward for the end product.


----------



## kier (Mar 22, 2012)

jbunch07 said:


> Looking forward to this build Sub'ed!



Thank you 



N-Gen said:


> Damn didn't know about this case, looks epic even in stock form. Looking forward for the end product.



Huh, didnt know about the M8  Ive did a lot of cases now, but this one is really in my top 3...so much potential 





Update!!!

Ok, my friends Its modding time 
Beneath the top cover there are holes for 120mm fans, which I dont need.
These will disappear, because I want a good view from all sides

So taped and marked






Always an exciting moment...the first cut-out











I also slightly modified the recesses in the bottom of the case. There were also holes for 120mm fans (3x) on both sides






Between the pedestal and the case I have inserted an acrylic plate, which makes the separation between the two






Later i am gonna use fill ports for the tubes and/ or acrylic pipes











In the top cover I also made openings  ​​with the same size as the recesses underneath
















Piece of acrylic for the top window
















For the front I also did some cutting, but first marking











The same dimensions as the 5.25 bays











Piece of acrylic behind






Going to use the exciting fanholes because of the 360 rad behind it later
















To keep the color combination (black / silver) I have cut a piece of aluminum with the fanholes. And a hole for the switch. This is further extended to the right with displays, and more switches in the middle.






What's going to look like this






More to come


----------



## Moatsim (Mar 22, 2012)

keep up the good work


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 22, 2012)

How tall is this monstrosity


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 23, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> How tall is this monstrosity



Not much taller than the clunker in your avatar.  The standard M8 is only 19" tall, the pedestal is 8".


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 23, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Not much taller than the clunker in your avatar.  The standard M8 is only 19" tall, the pedestal is 8".



Those pictures seem deceiving lol


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 11, 2012)

ITS, BEAUTIFUL.

Can't wait to see this thing finished!!!


----------



## NAVI_Z (Apr 12, 2012)

need moar pics please


----------



## kier (May 20, 2012)

The story continues......With some nice hardware and more

The hardware is a nice Gigabyte mobo: The Z68X-UD4-B3






And a great CPU: The i7-2600K






I've changed my mind regarding the front. For this I made the aluminum front again






The opening above is for 2 HDD coolers. Always fun to see how the flow is











Made it black











In order to be able to make this happen, there where some adjustments necessary











After some dremel cutting and filing





















So I've slightly modified the existing hdd cages and placed it 
















And this is how the front looks for now. There also are coming two Lamptrons touch controllers in it











I also want to thank Cooler Master for providing theTurbine Master Mach 1.8 fans
And...a beautiful  M2 Silent pro 1500W
He's big....really big 






Nice sticker, not unimportant lol






After placing the PSU I've been playing with the space. And to fill this space I've cut a piece of aluminum and bent it.






Cut a piece of 5mm black acrylic






This will be the bottom











On this I will place two reservoirs, not the 150mm but 250mm





















Left here and there some space for some ideas











And at the back I've made a fanhole for a nice small 80mm fan






More to come


----------



## de.das.dude (May 20, 2012)

sub


----------



## kier (May 22, 2012)

Sponsor update:

Lamptron is also helping me with this build, So special thanks to Maurizio
Received the first touch controllers. I asked for aluminum version (which is convenient for future builds) but for this build I'm adjusting these.









































Specificaties:
Dimension：148.5mm X 42.5mm X 64.5mm (5.25inch bay)
Screen Dimension：118mm X 31.5mm
Power Output：Up to 30W per channel
Control Channels：6

Included cables:
6x Temp sensors






6x Sleeved fan cables











And a manual, jumper and molex cable






A very nice sleeve kit...The Modding tool kit











A great set for the disassembly your 4 and 8 pin EPS (12V), ATX Connectors, PCI-E connectors and more!!!


























Perfect kit






I also received some switches including 3x 19mm white dot momentary











And 2x 19mm white dot latching











Maybe a bit lazy but also ordered
5x connection cables






Nicely finished and sleeved











Couldn't resist to intall the switches











And with acrylic in front of it. Still need to cut the holes and raise the switches a little bit






And just one final pic to show the quality of the beautiful finished aluminum faceplate


----------



## HammerON (May 22, 2012)

Wow - another awesome build/mod
Sub'd


----------



## MT Alex (May 22, 2012)

That is one fantastic modding tool, every other I've seen look useless, which is why I've never bought one.  Congrats to Lamptron for providing you with one, without that sponsorship I would have never known about them.


----------



## pantherx12 (May 23, 2012)

subed , looking forward to seeing it finished!


----------



## kier (May 29, 2012)

Sponsor update

I also want to welcome a great sponsor for this build .... Highflow
Given the great choice of products, I have choosen some nice stuff.






Always nice to a Highflow package, Thank you Freddy!!!

First two beautifull reservoirs. The EK-Multioption RES X2 - 250 Advanced











Some Tygon R3603 - HighFlow - 1/2 ID - 3/4 OD - Clear tube











And nine great NorthQ 120MM 3711RL Silent Tornado fans











Also a small 80MM NorthQ 3709RL Silent Tornado






Playing with the fans 











I'm very satisfied with the fans, They will look perfect in this build






And last 2x Acryl Paneel - UV Rood / Transparant - 500x500mm 











Once everything unpacked, it's modding time. Cut a piece of red acrylic and cut a hole in it for a tube






In the black acrylic I have cut 2 holes with the size of the reservoirs cut to keep them in place











And cut a little piece for a fillport






Two fillports for the hdd cooler with a little touch of red






Playing with the tubes and of course placed the fans





















Also placed the reservoirs with some BP links (these will be black)






After a bit of measuring and other small things, made the aluminum plate black






And placed everything back





















Again connected the tubes
















And two pics how one side stands now .... on to the next


----------



## Avelict (May 29, 2012)

Sub'd.

Freaking amazing job, what kind of tools are you using for all the custom cutting into the case?


----------



## kier (May 29, 2012)

Thanks, using a jigsaw for the big parts and a fretsaw for the small parts and acrylic


----------



## HammerON (May 29, 2012)

Nice update and great pics as always


----------



## kier (Jun 3, 2012)

So after some thinking and some urging of fellow modders I decided to do everything straight. It's more work ... but I'm in no hurry
















Also a nice idea I have seen in another build is the tilted mobo. Made the back plate again with 2mm aluminum, and marked the shape of the backtray






Sawing, drilling and Filing






Placed the original mobo tray, pasted black vinyl again to get it black. Maybe a bit lazy but this is so easy, quick, scratch resistant, inexpensive and just the right color.

The tilted mobo














































Missing something ... red I think. therefore entirely dismantled the backplate and cut a red plate
















And everything reassembled, this time with countersunk m3 bolts. Rivets are unfortunately too short now











Nice touch... inside is red now 






And placed it. Now with some daylight pics











Placed NorthQ fans in front instead of the Turbine masters






And received some nice red hardware






An made an additional air outlet​​. Will place mesh later.






Furthermore beeing busy with the acrylic pipe, to get this as straight as possible. Just like the other side, cut a piece of aluminum with fanhole






Made it black and cut and placed a piece of red acrylic. Placed a loose tube for size and see if it's straight











And fits nicely along the mobo tray






And the weekend is over ... unfortunately. More Next week


----------



## solara2xb (Jun 21, 2012)

Super Nice Build!!  Props for all the hard work.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 21, 2012)

Brilliant work so far.

Makes me want to bust out my Dremel again .....

In-fact I will, but it's been a while ha ha.

What discs are best used for cutting steel? 

Preferably something cheap : ]


----------



## kier (Jul 22, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Brilliant work so far.
> 
> Makes me want to bust out my Dremel again .....
> 
> ...



I'm always using Dremel Speedclics 38mm





*EKWB Sponsor update!!!*

Received this week a great package from EKWB. Again my thanks to Gregor and everyone from EKWB that makes this possible. All beautiful products for CaseLabs build







The EK-Supremacy - Nickel




































The EK-FC680 GTX Backplate - Black CSQ









































EK-FC680 GTX - Acetal + Nickel CSQ





























































EK-Multioption RES X2 - 250 Advanced


























2x  EK-CoolStream RAD XT (360)




































2x EK-CoolStream RAD XT (240)


























A EK-DDC Dual TOP V.2 G1/4 - Black Acetal































Some beautiful EK-PSC Fitting 13mm - G1/4 Black











And some EK-PSC Adapter 90° G1/4 Black











And EK-PSC Adapter 45° G1/4 Black


----------



## HammerON (Jul 22, 2012)

Great pics as always
Would like to know how well that new cpu block works...


----------



## radrok (Jul 23, 2012)

Subbed for epicness!


----------



## kier (Aug 6, 2012)

Update!!!





















It has been a while, but here a big big update 
First a thank you note for Sicomputers. The GPUs (GTX680) were not available, but thanks to the good and fast service from Sicomputers I got 2 beautiful cards.
And as promised an honorable mention with banner 






2 beautiful GTX cards






First tested on air






Time to give the cards a transformation
EK-FC680 GTX - Acetal + Nickel CSQ































And the great EK-FC680 GTX Backplate - Black CSQ






Also placed the EK-Supremacy - Nickel 






One GPU placed






For now with multi link, but will not use these in this build.






Really like the backplate.






Placed 2e GPU 






Allready installed the radiators with theNorthQ fans






With the EK-CoolStream 360 RAD XT
















And then I received a great package from....van Freddy.... Highflow










With (hope so) the latest products that I need for this build. 

Offcourse with some Fillports 











And 15mm extenders
















90 degrees adapters
















Smaller extenders











Because I've made the angle in the mobo tray, the 45 degrees rotery's will not fit. Therefore I've ordered some 30 degrees rotery's
















and offcourse my favorite adapter, the multi link adapter
















I still have some other ideas for the Case labs case, but for this I'll need some more acrylic. Therefore 3mm transparent






And UV red acrylic











Freddy/ Highflow thank you again for the quick service and good products and ... have a great holiday.

Now the explanation why this order has taken place. I'll will make this setup with the solid tubes






From the CPU, 2 pipes going up. Because there's an angle in the mobo I can not use the 45 degree fitting to connect on a fillport






That's why I'm using the 30 degrees rotery











Ordered the extenders to lower the in- and outlet.











To create a corner with the acrylic tubes I use the   15mm extender, 2x multi link and the 90 graden adapter 





















Now only a multi link, later there will be added a fillport






More multi links






And connected everything






Chapter red acrylic 

Previously I had a 5mm thick transparent plate between the case and the pedestal. But I want the red lines run entirely in this build, therefore changed the middle part. 

The red acryl.






Cut it.






After this cut the 3 mm transparent transparant acryl "]acrylic[/URL] 






Placed like this.






Removed the plastic.


























The plate is transparent to get a free sight what happens in the pedestal.






I was not very happy with the front, just didn't like it. Therefore I've sawn a new piece of red acrylic






With the sizes of the detachable front.






Used some spacers.






Also sawn a new plate with the fanholes and the holes for the Lamptron switches






With illuminated edges
















The 2 spaces above the HDD coolers are for the Lamptron controllers






The last thing i've did is sleeving the Coolermaster 1500w Silent pro M2 






Finished











24 pins






CPU cables






And some GPU cables






Connected everything to see how it looks.
















That's it for now...Grtz.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 6, 2012)

Simply amazing!


----------



## kier (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you 

Update!!!





















Hmm...vacation is almost over and spent the last few days modding the M8. After some brainstorming about the red line across the case, I have made this update.  Started again with a lot of red acrylic

For the sides (pedestal) I first sawn the transparant acrylic and endorsed the fanholes






Drilled holes for the fretsaw






Also marked the red acrylic






And drilled holes






Again some sawing. The red result 






On the corners I also drilled holes for the standoff's











Placed some standoff's on existing thread






And placed the orginal back






Transparent acrylic also sawn






Placed on the red acrylic.






And made the transparent acrylic black






Marked/ sawn the orginal cover











Because I used the standoff's on the covers, I also needed to adjust to the originals from the frame. 

Before:






Standoff's






After:






Placed everything back
















Btw. the aluminium edges will be painted black 

I also want the red line in the front of the pedestal ... with a slot for the Blu-ray. 
Orginal cover marked and sawn.











Made this the same way as the side panels































Total shot











Sawn a transparent acrylic plate for the bottom of the pedestal






Where a red glow underneath the case comes from later on.






After a good tip from my friends from TFoM I've also  changed something in the front. The HDD coolers were to shiny, so I applied some black transparent acrylic.











Better like this...only need some leds 











Need to look what kind of leds I'm gonna use.

Last but not least the back, lol, yes the back is also important. Target is just to mod as much as possible, but nevertheless that the M8 is still recognizable. So sawn a new piece of red acrylic and marked more holes and squares.





















Made the same shape transparent acrylic











And it's black again






For the 5 air outlets I have used the Caselabs mesh (acrylic edges will be polished)






Adjusted the original 140 mm fanholes.











Again with red, black and mesh.






Total shot
















Hope you like this update so far, maybe this weekend more updates about the internal


----------



## popswala (Aug 31, 2012)

adding in the red accents look nice. Its odd seeing the mobo tray tilted. Any reason for it other then look? like are you routing things behind it or something? Looks great so far. Can't wait to see more/finish.


----------



## kier (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks, no reason just for the looks

Update!!!





















Target is as good as reached this holiday. Connecting all solid acrylic tubing.
Have taken some extra pics t, so a lot of pictures and little words

To begin, I made ​​a aluminum plate to support the angled mobo tray containing a slot for cables etc.











Marked 2 holes above the mobo for the in\ outlet CPU.











Cut a plate red acrylic with 2 holes in it






Fitting.











And cut the right sizes acrylic tubes.











Also connected all other tubes.


























240 rad placed and marked the holes downwards.






Made the link to the other side.






CPU outlet goes into the reservoir.






Inlet CPU comes from below the pedestal, in which a solid tube in the center of the 2 reservoirs is running.






From the left reservoir is a tube running to the pumps (2x MCP355 with EK-DCC Dual top V.2)
Attach the pump to the HDD cage.






Inlet pump






Outlet goes down to.....











The 240 radiator


























Outlet rad goes down again. 

From the HDD there is also going a tube downwards. Using later on a fill port through the acrylic midplate
Adjusted the piece horizontal red acrylic with the hole in it.































That's it


----------



## adulaamin (Sep 2, 2012)

WOW!!! Subbed for the epicness...


----------



## kier (Sep 23, 2012)

Update!!!





















Where were we .... the acrylic tubes where almost finished, now it's time to make some covers.

First the CPU first connection, this is becoming exactly in the center of the two reservoirs






The midplate, Here I have created the holes for the tubes and fill-ports.






For the left 240 rad I have bent an aluminum cover and made it black.











Cut a piece of red acrylic cut to the dimensions of the radiator. And past this black vinyl











Besides the radiator there is a nice space for all wiring but I don't want to see the wires. Therefore a cover. Cut, bent and made it black.






To hide the HDDs and a nice black background for the tubes, I cut a piece of aluminum and again made it black, also made a nice red acrylic roof​​.





















The earlier made red acrylic placed on the radiator.





















The cover for the wiring.











One side complete.











Gonna make both sides almost the same​​. So cut another piece of aluminum for the HDD cover.






Made it black
















Again, a piece of red acrylic for the other radiator
















Then suddenly a package from.......Coolermaster










With a box full of game gear in the colors of the Case Labs build.. Thank you Cooler Master Marco, Ruud and everyone who made ​​this possible. 






The CM Storm Trigger Keyboard:






•High durability gold-plated Cherry switches rated for over 50 million key strokes
•Multi-media control keys for convenient sound control
•5 macro keys with profile management
•18K gold plated ultra low latency USB plugs
•Anti-ghosting 6 key rollover
•64KB on-board memory for profile storage 
•Storm tactics key for deactivation of Windows key
•1000Hz driverless polling / 1ms response time
•Two port enhanced USB 2.0 hub
•Detachable wrist rest
•Braided cable for durability
•Non-slip rubber coating




































The CM Storm Sentinel Advance II:






•200 - 8200 DPI tracking resolution
•128 KB Sentinel-X TM Memory for profiles and macros
•On the fly DPI adjustments (+/- 200 DPI)
•As little as 1.5 mm lift-off distance
•Up to 150 IPS – 3.8 m/s
•125 Hz – 1000 Hz USB rate fine-tuning
•5 profiles with 4 DPI setting each
•8 programmable buttons
•9 virtual buttons via button combinations 
•Right-hand Ergonomic Design
•Customizable OLED logo
•Customizable multi color LED light system
•5 x 4.5g weight fine-tuning system




































The CM Storm Speed-RX:






•Microscopic Synthetic Mesh for optimum precision
•Smooth nano fibers for reduced drag and better comfort 
•Extra thick (5mm) soft rubber center piece for better ergonomics and endurance
•Triple Layer heat bonding process for improved durability and prevent peeling 
•Grip coating on bottom side to keep the mousepad in place











And last but not least, the CM Storm Sirus 5.1 gaming headset:






•True 5.1 Surround Sound (4 high quality speakers on each side)
•On-The-Fly Rear, Center, & Front speaker control for maximum sound customization (in USB mode only)
•Interchangeable ear-cups, micro weave for breathable audio and leatherette for improved noise insulation
•Dual gold-plated USB Connectors for improved signal quality
•Extra long durable and flexible microphone arm with LED mute indicator









































So the ultimate gaming kit. Thanks again and complete review follows when everything is plugged in.

I got a lot of questions about the acrylic tubes, how I make them fit.
The acrylic tube is unfortunately with a tolerance, and unfortunately I rarely got the 12mm.
The tube that I most of the time get is generally 12.23 mm. Unfortunately, this does not fit into a multi link

Specs of the multilink C47 has no internal dimensions, therefore the C71






Step by step how I do this

Tube with the tolerance






Marked the tube and cut it with a junior saw.






Both ends file straight.






Removed a thin layer internally with a sharp knife






My dremel extention tool, set to 8mm






And this a few times around the tube. After some filing and measuring the right size






Now you have a sharp edge on the side which is not very good for your o-rings in the multilink.






The original BP links also have a slanted edge, so made this also. File a slanted edge with a small file.






And ready is your custom made crystal link.











To end this update a small teaser


----------



## t_ski (Sep 23, 2012)

The Cooler Master gear is going to have to be modded to match now


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 24, 2012)

I always love your builds you do such nice work!


----------



## kier (Sep 24, 2012)

t_ski said:


> The Cooler Master gear is going to have to be modded to match now



Lol, maybe 



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I always love your builds you do such nice work!



Thanks mate


----------



## kier (Sep 24, 2012)

Another Update!!!





















Ok, can't resist posting the pics of a filled M8

After adding 2.5 liter EK-Ekoolant blood red 





















Still some air in the front











Picture with some leds, but don't know if i keep these






Other side a bit more careful so just in case everything is covered






And again a build without leaks, maybe because this time I used EKWB rotery's 
After some hours :thumb:

The beautiful EK-FC680 GTX - Acetal + Nickel CSQ






And the EK-Supremacy - Nickel











All tubes filled


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 24, 2012)

Downright inspirational.


----------



## radrok (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful build man, it's very tidy and original 

I still love more what you did with the Cosmos II though but that has nothing to do with the builds, I prefer smaller cases


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## kier (Dec 1, 2012)

Update!!!





















It took a while, but here is on of the latest updates of the CaseLabs M8 build

Because of some problems related to shipping and other stuff it took a little longer before i received the second Lamptron touch controller.

Thanks to Highflow I received it so that I could continue

The 2e Lamptron touch controller 

Not long after this I got the controller from Lamptron  thanks Lamptron !!!











Installed and tested. Works perfectly!!!











Looking good i think






Time to connect the cables




































Before the power goes on some detail shots









































I also have applied some SMD LED strips, which are made available by a good friend of mine from lumenledverlichting. Clenn Thanks!!!





Above a white LED strip and underneath 2 red LED strips, and this on both sides






And on top of the HDD coolers also a LED strip instead of a single LEDs











Something wrong with this picture above 

Not anymore now!!






Looks good with the lights and fans































Up and running!!!











Soon the final photoshoot


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 1, 2012)

Absolutely stunning,why did you use blue LED's though?


----------



## jed (Dec 3, 2012)

Incredible.  It would be awesome if your two main tubes of fluid would be made just a bit more noticeable with some underlighting or something to make the liquid glow just a little bit to bring them to attention.  Kind of hard to see their awesomeness without something to add just a hint of light to them!  But it's amazing, truly a work of art.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Dec 4, 2012)

wow that is one of the most epic cases i have ever seen, no lie nice work dude. that shit is wild! lol


----------

